# Another Boundary Access Issue - Bridge Replacement



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Huge road construction all over that area next year too. They'll keep the road open, but I wouldn't be surprised if there're delays. (Sis is a road engineer for that forest)


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

I supposed with the reduced use of Boundary due to hazards in the upper section it might be beneficial to get on it. However, for those that obtained permits thru the lottery/cancellations - most of those closure dates for those that wanted to launch @ Boundary it seems to be somewhat short notice. Makes sense to inform folks months in advance since this had to be planned/budgeted long before this notice. 

Did you folks that have a permit for launching 9/26 thru 10/15 get an email notice from the River Office recently or long ago?


----------



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

Just got notice today


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

Riverwild said:


> Just got notice today


The USFS say's "should". Is it an absolute road closure? If it is, I would be of the opinion that those with permits during that timeframe need to be offered a roll-over for next year. 
Are charter flights harder to come by since most of the launches are from Indian now? Do commercials have them pretty much spoken for?


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Dangerfield said:


> The USFS say's "should". Is it an absolute road closure? If it is, I would be of the opinion that those with permits during that timeframe need to be offered a roll-over for next year.
> Are charter flights harder to come by since most of the launches are from Indian now? Do commercials have them pretty much spoken for?


There is definitely a reduction in floating now that school has started most everywhere. September, other than fishing trips, is usually fairly slow for outfitters. I would not expect anyone who wants to launch to have trouble getting a flight into Indian Creek.


----------



## fdon (Jul 23, 2008)

per the river office. hard closure, no entry allowed, day or night, no pilot cars, NADA. Boundary/Dagger access denied. no permit compensation as one can fly their shit to Indian. On the other hand, the road does need maintenance and improvement to allow for current traffic and...wait a minute now, does this mean the commercials will be able to go faster, bigger, more???WTF???


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

Well, as the saying goes _*"Those that have the gold make the rules"*_.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Are they paying for people to fly in then? 

Seems like BS to me but who am I to say. At least they made it coincide with the ongoing log jam debris situation.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

How far is it from where they're doing the work to the ramp? Few miles?
If you're willing to go from the top right now, you're already willing to suffer, and going light, due to the washouts.
Just take an extra day and hoof your shit from the Dagger Creek crossing to the ramp.


----------



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

I think its the bridge over bear valley creek that they are redoing


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Taku (Apr 7, 2016)

Well, if you go take a look at the GAOA (Great American Outdoor Act) and the Infrastructure bill there are many millions in road badly needed road construction for the federal agencies, so definitely expect to see more highway and forest road work being done over the next few years. Back in about 1986 when I was working as a climbing guide in the Cascades, myself and two clients drove many miles back towards Glacier Peak, came around a corner and the sign said Road Closed. Drove up and the FS was replacing a bridge and would take another week or so. Why they did not put up a sign in Darrington is anyone's guess. there are still many roads closed in MT from the floods this summer and some may not even open next year and as these events get more intense, i certainly expect to see roads be washed out and closed for extended periods of time.


----------

